# Woodworking mag #2 Classic Shaker Side table copy, Please...



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey all,
I am looking for a copy of the plans for the Classic Shaker Side Table in Woodwroking mag. Issue 2. I am willing to pay for copy and postage. Or if you have it in file copy that would be cool also… I know you can buy the #2 issue in Pdf file but I really only would like the table plans.. If anyone has a copy and would willing to share I would sure appretiate it! Thanks.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

A SketchUp model of the table is available in the Popular Woodworking Magazine collection of Google's SketchUp 3D Warehouse, here is the link

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=f81fd6b4376092d8738e43095496b061


----------



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bob,
Thanks for the reply!! I will download that, but i am not much of a Sketchup minded guy… I guess I should learn.. I'm kinda use to having the paper in front of me… Maybe I'll take some time to learn Sketchup ther is alot of items in the library!! I would still like a copy though…


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

heres a link to download the entire issue

http://rapidshare.com/files/194850062/WW260.rar


----------



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

